# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Slightly underdone Hempstead watermelon...so cold the ice is sticking to the skin from the rock salt 

Dinner for one at he creek last satry night

Our oldest going to Ireland for 6 weeks

Team mates

Crew at the Crab Trap in Sargent


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*SPI*

Wife's big redfish from SPI!

BB


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My Kids. 22 month old Evan and 5 day old Ella.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

desert....


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Beach House going up. Crystal Beach


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Dinner for one at he creek last satry night


Dang! Makin me hungry! That steak looks to be PERFECT! I do potatoes like that all the time. A little butter, garlic, onion, jalapeno, salt and pepper. Wrapped in a foil pack and set on the back of the grill for an hour or so. Make a rabbit slap a bear it's so good!

At least I know what 1 meal will be this weekend! LOL!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll toss in a few pics


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Port Aransas last weekend. Sorry about the watermarks, had these posted on another public site too.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*A gathering of Eagles*

The 1st picture is of our son at his Eagle Court of Honor in August of 1999. The two HPD officers were members of the Honor Guard who came to his Court out of respect to his Grandfather. You will notice they are wearing their Eagle Badges on their dress uniforms.

Fast forward to today and we have the same two fine officers still wearing their Eagle Badges standing tall beside our son who had just landed.

One of the writers for HPOU's Gun & Badge newspaper who knew of the officers being present at the ceremony in 1999 wanted to write an article about the three and what they are doing now. The officer on the left in the picture is now retired from HPD and a professor at HCC. The officer on the right is now the Captain over the Airport Division. We can see what our son is doing nowdays along with finishing his college degree.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

More from last week in Hawaii, ready to go back, Mahalo


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Went to the DR a couple weeks ago
Patio at our home
Heading to the "world's largest swimming pool"
Wife relaxing on the boat
Beer!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Fortune cookie


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

This is an idiot I spotted at a gas station Tuesday right down the street from Dallas Love Field airport. The lumber was stacked SO HIGH that I could not even get it all in the picture!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back before I quit killing sow snapper


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CHARLIE said:


> Back before I quit killing sow snapper


Good oogly boogly...that's exactly why they're endangered now! :biggrin:

Mary...the best catcher at Dyess

A young Steelers fan after being removed from the man cave for claiming to have accidentally gigged a 12' porpoise while floundering with a lantern. Halfsquatch is reading him the riot act about what lies are acceptable and what lies are KNOT! Anchor Boy dramatizing the situation! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Them thar shoes seem to have a funny smell about em


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CHARLIE said:


> Them thar shoes seem to have a funny smell about em


But they're restaurant legal! :smile:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

These two pics brought to you courtesy of the Verizon delivery quality control service. Yet another reason yellow pages are extinct in today's world.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Charlie those are some kinda Sows!

I've got a few from Samantha's 10 month portraits.

I took one......the lady that gets paid took the rest lol.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Making daddy's birthday cake.
Gettin ready for the race.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> Charlie those are some kinda Sows!
> 
> I've got a few from Samantha's 10 month portraits.
> 
> I took one......the lady that gets paid took the rest lol.


TOO cute. But u being from La. that Mardi-gras bead pic is fine now just wait another 19 or so years!!! LOL


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Taylor enjoying a snow cone at the creek

Tessa on Harbor's tire swing

Wife showing me how the rest of my life is going to go

Crawfish at the house

The Crew at the Creek for my bachelor party

Elk in Estes Park, CO


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Me, center, 41 years ago yesterday.

Me today, What happened to that cute kid.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jam up job I did on my feeder, complete with varmint cage and chicken wire outside of that....we have some really pesky *****!!!!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

A few recent pictures of my son.
1. Bass from an oxbow up the East Fork above lake Houston.
2. Catchin crawfish in the neighborhood.
3. First red in Long Island Bayou.
4. First King 
5. George Foreman and hin at our neighborhood 4th of July parade.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Since its POCO weekend - here are some pics from Perdido last year. We weren't fishing the tournament, but was just out with all the other boats.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Fishing trip last month, 80 miles out of Freeport, first trip on a new to us boat!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

couple more, different camera.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

And now for something different. Took these last night with my $99.00 28-105mm Nikon Macro lens w/Kenko 25mm Extension tube, Flash SB600.
They are called White's (Dumpy) Tree Frogs.

Have a nice weekend!

Sandy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wife got a new vehicle 2010 Tahoe LTZ


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wedding Pics*

Just got our wedding pics back from our April wedding.
Here's a few, I will admit, I had the best looking bridemaids & wife 
1. Me with bridesmaids
2. Wife
3. Our Guys & gals
4. Wife, Daughter & I
5. My guys.. typical


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Always liked this quote...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Turtle Wrestler*

RS rescues turtles . . . we wont'talk about what he did with snakes. . . wg


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> RS rescues turtles . . . we wont'talk about what he did with snakes. . . wg


WOW, Rusty can do almost anything... VIVA ALTO LOMA


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Weather Or Knott said:


> WOW, Rusty can do almost anything... VIVA ALTO LOMA


Almost anything??? That picture was taken as the turtle in my left hand extended his legs and claws, he was dropped milliseconds after, mean turtle.sad2sm rs


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Auer Power said:


> Just got our wedding pics back from our April wedding.
> Here's a few, I will admit, I had the best looking bridemaids & wife
> 1. Me with bridesmaids
> 2. Wife
> ...


Ill take the one on the right in the first pic ! :walkingsm


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> Just got our wedding pics back from our April wedding.
> Here's a few, I will admit, I had the best looking bridemaids & wife
> 1. Me with bridesmaids
> 2. Wife
> ...


Bunch of good looking girls to be hanging out with you cats. rs


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Bunch of good looking girls to be hanging out with you cats. rs


Yeah they must really luv the bride!!!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

I work on Perdido we were wondering what all the boats were doing out here seen one land a big marlin cool pics of our spar


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

found this guy on the side of the road in the ditch


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Landry turned 3


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Landry looks a little miffed about the party hat. :birthday2


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> found this guy on the side of the road in the ditch


Was it lost?


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Landry turned 3


Bro that's just wrong! LOL!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

here's a few...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Ill take the one on the right in the first pic ! :walkingsm


Sorry man, she's taken, thats the future sis-n-law.. haha


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Was it lost?


It was last week with all flooding back in Houston. Lots of addicks resevoir was under water. If he kept on the path he was going in the ditch, he was going to hit bear creek.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Auer Power said:


> Sorry man, she's taken, thats the future sis-n-law.. haha


you got the pick-o-the litter....'specially if she can cook!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

E.Martinezsr said:


> I work on Perdido we were wondering what all the boats were doing out here seen one land a big marlin cool pics of our spar


POCO Bueno fishing tournament out of Port O'connor.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> RS rescues turtles . . . we wont'talk about what he did with snakes. . . wg


 kinda tough liftin' 5 lb. turtles when you're only used to 12 oz. beers!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> kinda tough liftin' 5 lb. turtles when you're only used to 12 oz. beers!


Heard ole Rusty increased his work outs here lately, went from 12oz to 16's


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

****, sounds like everyones in trouble if he moves up to 24s.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

All of these good pictures are making me thirsty. It's a good think I'm stocked up for the weekend...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Dosarita from Hofbrau's Beergarten in SA

playing with new work camera, Nikon Coolpix... great macro for $120

random knuckleheads at 70mph on the loop


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> ****, sounds like everyones in trouble if he moves up to 24s.


 nope, he's an Alta Loma boy! he can do it!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Privateer said:


> nope, he's an Alta Loma boy! he can do it!


With one hand? :rotfl:

Fully engaged in dock activities!

Dont carry it all anymore...just a couple :smile:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Kinda funny how all the trout in your ice chest have a "surprised" look on their face!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Privateer said:


> Kinda funny how all the trout in your ice chest have a "surprised" look on their face!


They can't believe they were caught on artys by "KIDS"! I noticed that too! :rotfl:


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Got him Home today SSG Jesse Wayne Ainsworth, What a turn out

http://blip.tv/play/hJYrge7UDgI%2Em4v


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Hey I was just on my way to Hondo to brush in some stands. LOL


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

rlw said:


> Hey I was just on my way to Hondo to brush in some stands. LOL


you wanna buff out my fender or shall I just send you the bill?


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

ossnap said:


> All of these good pictures are making me thirsty. It's a good think I'm stocked up for the weekend...


I. Triedd that yeti earlier in the week, not bad, but not a keeper.
Go for a stone imperial Russian stout also oatmeal stouts by either samual smith or breckenridge brewery, both keepers.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Bily Lovec said:


> I. Triedd that yeti earlier in the week, not bad, but not a keeper.
> Go for a stone imperial Russian stout also oatmeal stouts by either samual smith or breckenridge brewery, both keepers.


That Yeti is the only one I haven't tried before in my pic. I have had the Stone RIS and that is probably one of my favorite stouts when I can find it. I love most of the Stone stuff but my favorite lately is their Sublimely Self Righteous when I can find it. If you see it and haven't tried it before then definitely pick it up. I haven't tried any of the Samual Smith stuff yet but I've heard nothing but good things about them. I'll have to pick up an oatmeal stout next time I'm out. :cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bily Lovec said:


> *I. Triedd* that yeti earlier in the week, not bad, but not a keeper.
> Go for a stone imperial Russian stout also oatmeal stouts by either samual smith or breckenridge brewery, both keepers.


 and apparently again tonight! LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*summer fun at our family lake house on lake LBJ*

1) Katelyn kneeboarding
2) Tiffany Kneeboarding
3) Grace kneeboarding
4) Kids having fun on the tube
5) Rex and the kids jumping off oth the railroad bridge into the lake
6) Me and my soulmate enjoying some relaxation time on the boat


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*2nd offshore trip for the summer*

Heather's Snapper
Rex's Snapper
The day's catch


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> 5) Rex and the kids jumping off oth the railroad bridge into the lake


Cool pics! I wasn't going to post this since it would suggest that we engage in what folks may perceive as less than safe activity.

But...since Rex and the girls jumped off the bridge........

Swim team boys cutting up on Conroe! :rotfl:


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Whoa Nelly!*

Now that looks like some fun! I have girls so I've got to take it easy...but boys?....FAIR GAME!! lol

That is a cool shot! Heck, post up some more of them daredevils if you got'em HM.

They weren't sayin' " I bet you can't sling us off" now were they? Hehe...WRONG!!!

Rex


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Cool pics! *I wasn't going to post this since it would suggest that we engage in what folks may perceive as less than safe activity.*
> 
> But...since Rex and the girls jumped off the bridge........
> 
> Swim team boys cutting up on Conroe! :rotfl:


Bet you won't let them hang out around Freon though! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is one of those caption this moments.. rs


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

1) 2) Funny how high elevations can make some people small (NOT photo shopped!!)...Enchanted Rock

3) Let's see...1yr swimming nearly everyday, 6wks strength and conditioning (ongoing), and she still can't keep up with Dad and Mom...Priceless.

4) Texas Big Game Awards walking...errr..shooting sticks.

5) The reason why we were at the TGBA awards...B&C 138 7/8".

6) Chillin' on the front porch..REALLY cool place.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Forgot Mom...Oopss....Without her, none of this happens..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cool pics Swamprat! Back in the late seventies a Pollock buddy and me would pack a 48 quart full of Miller Lite and a roll of Copenhagen up to the top of Enchanted Rock. 

Then we would sit till after sundown watching the rock climbers try to scale that massive peak! Large fun! 

One night at the Rambling Rose...I was asked by a local Indian chief if they could lower me into a cave by a rope tied around my ankles. He said it would cleanse the impure realms of my spirit to ensure my spirit was as pure as he thought it was............

Anyway...I don't have any more pics of the boys on Conroe...but I'll see if I can get some!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Natalie in the tub right after I told her " DO NOT SPRAY ME WITH THAT!" 

You can figure out what happened next by that evil grin on her face...


----------

